# From Nearly Condemned to Craftsman



## sutcac (Nov 1, 2008)

It wasn't until we were nearly finished with this project (a complete overhaul and a very small addition of square footage) that we were informed by the tax assessor (of course, out to re-assess) that they have a rating system of A to E, where E is when you get an official *CONDEMNED* notice. Apparently our house as a "D".

It was about a 3 year journey which, except for the roofing I did almost entirely solo on weekends and afternoons.  Crazy in hindsight.  Lots of fun interior pics to come.  Will never do this again, we're here for good!


----------



## sutcac (Nov 1, 2008)

A couple more progress pics of the front-


----------



## hondadrv24 (Nov 1, 2008)

wow, looks like you have been really busy on that house.  It looks really good!! Welcome to the forum.
Justin


----------



## sutcac (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks on both accounts.  At first, to be honest, we were into flipping it but fell in love with the location and then that changed the whole approach.  Some of my family is from Lincoln Nebraska, though I haven't been out there since I was about 5 years old.


----------



## sutcac (Nov 1, 2008)

Here's some photos of the kitchen transformation.  I left my wife alone one day to do the demo here.  If you look closely, you will see a black wire poking through the ceiling.  This was connected to a very large, heavy, hood/microway shelf which was hanging by this wire when I got home.  The wire was live, mind you.  I  had not idea she would get this far in a few hours.  Lesson- never understimate your wife.


----------



## sutcac (Nov 1, 2008)

And just for giggles-  The preivous owner (83 years old at the time) had managed at some point to build some walls around this old, then broken, chest freezer in this cellar area.  Now way to get it out through the door.  So, tear down some walls or.......

Cut it in half with a Skillsaw and Sawzall.  

The shelves in the background were FULL of jars of self-canned food dating back as far as 1974.  No, not kidding.


----------



## Quattro (Nov 4, 2008)

Hmmm 83 years old? Child of the depression. Canning is/was a way of life! But 34 years old food? No thanks!

Crazy photos. You've done a lot. Congrats!


----------



## Phatboy (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow, I know your pain man, I know your pain...Looks great.


----------



## GabeT (Nov 11, 2008)

Very nice work! Thanks for posting your pics.


----------



## BooUrns (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## ciera (Nov 20, 2008)

Absolutely amazing transformation. Hope you're enjoying your new home!


----------



## TaskBoy (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow! Just saw this. Gorgeous transformation. We're in the middle of erasing the Brady Bunch 70s look of our so. cal. tract home. How did you do the column caps? Precast, poured in place, arch. foam? My plans called for poured in place but all the masonry guys pooh-poohed it. I ended up doing architectural foam.


----------



## AlexBeard (Dec 6, 2008)

I love the coziness the craftsman style always emits. Really nice work.


----------

